# Burton deep thinker vs flight attendant



## Fiddsy (Jul 12, 2015)

burton FA for bombing into runs. awesome in pow, didnt like it in the tree's.
burton DT bit more playful n snappy, still bombs, still great in pow, far better in tree's.

just depends on what you want?
both great boards but id say DP has more 'personality' while the FA is a do it all board!
both great.

Me and my regular boarding partner both went board shopping together for upgrades n originally i wanted the DT but i settled on the FA for japan.. he picked up the DT.
there were times im jealous when in the tree's and theres times when i bomb into a run and he gets jealous! Both great in japan.. i just decided to pick up a fish for those tree run pow days and sold off everything in my quiver but my FA and Fish.


----------



## TonyMoscow (Dec 22, 2013)

I decide to order Burton FA 162 how most all. And I forgot to say actually my girlfriend has Burton Fish 161 and I have my own nitro Pow 154 Board. The other day I sold Korua Shapes Pencil 164 and was looking for a universal freeride Board. For park I have a Burton Paramount 158. The store hasn't answered yet. Burton fish super pow board and nitro pow too, but in POW or deep pow days. Nitro pow great board for piste too but fish only for pow.


----------



## Fiddsy (Jul 12, 2015)

TonyMoscow said:


> I decide to order Burton FA 162 how most all. And I forgot to say actually my girlfriend has Burton Fish 161 and I have my own nitro Pow 154 Board. The other day I sold Korua Shapes Pencil 164 and was looking for a universal freeride Board. For park I have a Burton Paramount 158. The store hasn't answered yet. Burton fish super pow board and nitro pow too, but in POW or deep pow days. Nitro pow great board for piste too but fish only for pow.


well i didnt just decided, i bought the 2017/2018 fish a couple months ago on sale!
but you cant go wrong with the FA, its a great board.
doesnt matter if im back/slack country, on piste or off piste.. its handled everything and well and have found it a great ride! chops through chunder, carves really well and handles speed like a hot knife through butter.. Hope you love it as much as me!
im a kept man atm with just 2 ahah figure i dont park and between my FA and Fish i got everything covered!


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

Fiddsy said:


> well i didnt just decided, i bought the 2017/2018 fish a couple months ago on sale!
> but you cant go wrong with the FA, its a great board.
> doesnt matter if im back/slack country, on piste or off piste.. its handled everything and well and have found it a great ride! chops through chunder, carves really well and handles speed like a hot knife through butter.. Hope you love it as much as me!
> im a kept man atm with just 2 ahah figure i dont park and between my FA and Fish i got everything covered!


Oh that's a perfect mini quiver.
I personally prefer Landlord over Flight Att but that's because i don't like twins...


----------



## Fiddsy (Jul 12, 2015)

F1EA said:


> Oh that's a perfect mini quiver.
> I personally prefer Landlord over Flight Att but that's because i don't like twins...


thats what i reckon.
i didnt need my park boards because i didnt use them.
i did like my burton custom twin tho but that was probably more because i loved the graphic of the naked girl on it ahah
i dont ride switch much anymore and really im not interested in park so was an easy decision to sell everything and just keep those two for X years!
Got my FA for my everyday do everything board and i got my fish for those deep japan days and tree runs where i felt the FA lacked!
besides. traveling with anymore than two boards is a pain!


----------



## TonyMoscow (Dec 22, 2013)

The problem is that I do not particularly ride in parks, but when there is no fresh snow or interesting slopes in the Park is interesting. Maybe in the future I'll even finish with Park riding because now intensively learning to ride in the Park on wakeboard. With the boards I say the story is that for Park i have Burton Paramoun 158 , Nitro Pow 154 for deep snow and it rides better in the trees than 161 Burton fish and the same way the Lib TRS 159 which I sold better in the trees and drope on the pillows Drupal better. So i need universal freeride Board, and Nitro POW 154 may later change to something more interesting, but I compared it with the Burton Fish , Korua Pencil / Darts, k2 cool bean and nitro has a huge nose and a strong shift back and I think nitro more better for deep pow and camber help me for traverses. But Burton Fish super pow board for trees I think more better 156 size but I m big boy)


----------



## SlvrDragon50 (Mar 25, 2017)

You already ordered the board so my thoughts don't really matter, but I really enjoyed the Deep Thinker for jumping. I actually liked it more than the Custom. No clue why since I expected the Custom to be a better park board. The Custom did press easier but the Deep Thinker felt like it took flight much easier.


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

SlvrDragon50 said:


> You already ordered the board so my thoughts don't really matter, but I really enjoyed the Deep Thinker for jumping. I actually liked it more than the Custom. No clue why since I expected the Custom to be a better park board. The Custom did press easier but the Deep Thinker felt like it took flight much easier.


Was the custom you tried Flying V?
Likely you just felt more secure at speed and take offs due to the camber and edge hold on the Deep Thinker. Flight Attendant and DT should feel very similar on jumps...


----------



## SlvrDragon50 (Mar 25, 2017)

F1EA said:


> Was the custom you tried Flying V?
> 
> Likely you just felt more secure at speed and take offs due to the camber and edge hold on the Deep Thinker. Flight Attendant and DT should feel very similar on jumps...


Nope. It was a 156cm camber custom. The deep thinker did feel stiffer than the custom so maybe it was weight vs size? I don't know the custom sizing, but I suspect I would have been happier on a 158. 

It wasn't an apples to apples comparison since I had malavitas on the custom and Genesis on the DT. The stance was a bit wider on the DT as well. 

The custom just felt very heavy to me and didn't pop as much as the DT. May have been related to the DT being a lot easier to set up jumps than the Custom for me. 

Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## TonyMoscow (Dec 22, 2013)

I order but I can cancel my order and change on deep thinker or skeleton key. So i have 1 days for cancel. All boards have same price but different size 
FA - 162 DF - 160 or 163W and SK - 162 . For park now I have Burton Paramount. I have no idea about this board because snow condition so bad for ride.


----------



## SlvrDragon50 (Mar 25, 2017)

TonyMoscow said:


> I order but I can cancel my order and change on deep thinker or skeleton key. So i have 1 days for cancel. All boards have same price but different size
> FA - 162 DF - 160 or 163W and SK - 162 . For park now I have Burton Paramount. I have no idea about this board because snow condition so bad for ride.


Unfortunately I didn't have the chance to try the FA or SK. The Deep Thinker did ride quite well on slush and you could lay it over on an edge pretty confidently. I liked how quickly the DT turned with its taper.


----------



## TonyMoscow (Dec 22, 2013)

I think there's one more thing. The size of the Board affects the rotation speed and width of the Board. For example, I recently rolled for 155 and then 160 size. Huge difference. Same can be said about the width of the Nitro Powa 154 has a waist 280mm and 250mm standard Board and to turn on it need a technique. But it is very easy to turn at high speed, and slow is difficult. A lot of nuances.
And yeah i am looking Size Details and FA and DF have same geometry I am looking no wide size and 160 DF and 162 FT same boards. But I think 2cm give FA more float in deep pow.


----------



## SlvrDragon50 (Mar 25, 2017)

TonyMoscow said:


> I think there's one more thing. The size of the Board affects the rotation speed and width of the Board. For example, I recently rolled for 155 and then 160 size. Huge difference. Same can be said about the width of the Nitro Powa 154 has a waist 280mm and 250mm standard Board and to turn on it need a technique. But it is very easy to turn at high speed, and slow is difficult. A lot of nuances.
> And yeah i am looking Size Details and FA and DF have same geometry I am looking no wide size and 160 DF and 162 FT same boards. But I think 2cm give FA more float in deep pow.


I think you'll be happy with either option! I did want to try out the FA, but the Burton guys gave me the Deep Thinker instead as it was his favorite board.


----------



## Ben.S (Feb 16, 2019)

Haven't ridden either, yet. Despite swearing off pro models I decided to give the Flight Attendant a shot so I have one on the way. I had considered it along with the Jones Explorer and Endeavor Maverick. I've tried the other two, so now to try the Flight Attendant. Given my history, I'm being cautiously optimistic, but I really want to like it.


----------



## TonyMoscow (Dec 22, 2013)

I ride on Jones flagship and this boards not for me. Burton quality better + 3 years garanty. Price for Rossignol XV super high.


----------



## Ben.S (Feb 16, 2019)

Flight Attendant arrived this evening. Got the bindings mounted and will take it for a spin tomorrow. I have to say I think this is my favourite graphic for the Flight Attendant so far...glad I couldn't make up my mind to get one until now, haha.


----------



## Chris P (Oct 3, 2021)

Ben.S said:


> Flight Attendant arrived this evening. Got the bindings mounted and will take it for a spin tomorrow. I have to say I think this is my favourite graphic for the Flight Attendant so far...glad I couldn't make up my mind to get one until now, haha.


Yo Ben, you seriously left me on a cliff hanger! what did you think of the flight attendant ???


----------



## Snow Hound (Jul 21, 2012)

Justice for Terje!


----------



## tophatmonkey (Dec 12, 2021)

Ben.S said:


> Flight Attendant arrived this evening. Got the bindings mounted and will take it for a spin tomorrow. I have to say I think this is my favourite graphic for the Flight Attendant so far...glad I couldn't make up my mind to get one until now, haha.





TonyMoscow said:


> I ride on Jones flagship and this boards not for me. Burton quality better + 3 years garanty. Price for Rossignol XV super high.


What happened to yinz 2?


----------



## Chris P (Oct 3, 2021)

TonyMoscow said:


> Hi, everybody. Help with choice. I'm looking for a Board for freeriding and powder and my choice stopped on burton deepthinker and flight attendant. What to choose? I decided to sell my Korua Pencil 164 and take something from Burton. Which one of these boards is better in the powder days and freeride. Thanks :laugh2:


I purchased the Burton Flight Attendant after being on a lib tech skate banana and libtech box scratcher and to my surprise the burton flight attendant is everything you could want in a snowboard.


----------



## Nolefan2011 (Mar 12, 2011)

F1EA said:


> Oh that's a perfect mini quiver.
> I personally prefer Landlord over Flight Att but that's because i don't like twins...


Landlord is the best board ever made (for me). Love that damn stick


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

Nolefan2011 said:


> Landlord is the best board ever made (for me). Love that damn stick


Yep, I think the same. Best board ever. 

Sent from my Samsung using Tapatalk


----------



## Nolefan2011 (Mar 12, 2011)

F1EA said:


> Yep, I think the same. Best board ever.
> 
> Sent from my Samsung using Tapatalk


I’ve tried so many boards over the years… it’s the only board I reach for every time. Powder, rip groomers, etc.

Another fun one is the Cheetah, but you have to be in the mood for it. Very surfy and turny, less pow friendly.


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

Nolefan2011 said:


> I’ve tried so many boards over the years… it’s the only board I reach for every time. Powder, rip groomers, etc.
> 
> Another fun one is the Cheetah, but you have to be in the mood for it. Very surfy and turny, less pow friendly.


Yeah, it's great at everything (except park of course). Powder, groomers, trees, steeps...

Cheetah is ok, i had one but ended up selling it. Didn't use it enough. Was not as good in trees, or in pow... didn't float enough. Also, not very good against chop. The LL is a lot more damp, while still being poppy and lively. Floaty and turny... but still very stable. I don't know how they pulled that board off hahah i've had a few boards to see if anything can replace it, but no. 

Sent from my Samsung using Tapatalk


----------



## Nolefan2011 (Mar 12, 2011)

F1EA said:


> Yeah, it's great at everything (except park of course). Powder, groomers, trees, steeps...
> 
> Cheetah is ok, i had one but ended up selling it. Didn't use it enough. Was not as good in trees, or in pow... didn't float enough. Also, not very good against chop. The LL is a lot more damp, while still being poppy and lively. Floaty and turny... but still very stable. I don't know how they pulled that board off hahah i've had a few boards to see if anything can replace it, but no.
> 
> Sent from my Samsung using Tapatalk


I also purchased a Straight Chuter. That’s a phenomenal board as well, but work. Morning groomers, steeps, higher angle pow. 

Burton dialed the Family Tree line. This coming from a self proclaimed Burton hater lol.


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

Nolefan2011 said:


> I also purchased a Straight Chuter. That’s a phenomenal board as well, but work. Morning groomers, steeps, higher angle pow.
> 
> Burton dialed the Family Tree line. This coming from a self proclaimed Burton hater lol.


Yeah equally floaty, plus maybe better at speed and carving. BUT not as agile. This is where the LL shines, the middle ground between big mtn stable + agile. 

But there needs to be different boards though... so this is fine, no problem with them making stuff that's different from older models.

I guess a downside to the LL is definitely the rear width. It's pretty narrow. I'm US10.5 and it is at the limit on the 159, doable. I'd say ideal for US10 and under.
On the 162, you can maybe go up to US11.5 depending on your angles, but ideally no more than US10.5. The Straight Chutter is a bit wider in the back.

Sent from my Samsung using Tapatalk


----------

